# Camo



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am looking at getting set up in the Cabelas O2 Octane camo. I have been hunting with with the good old walmart camo, not a problem with the camo, just the quality of it. What is everyone using and how do you like it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Flannel shirt and jeans. 

They might not be the latest fad but then again they don't run me a C note for a pair of pants and shirt.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Flannel shirt and jeans


Until you get wet. Then again it all depends on the type of hunting you do. If you're coming back to an RV or warm bed every night with clean dry clothes it's irrelevant.

In my opinion it matters more about the material, find poly and wool. I've built quite a nice selection from local discount and thrift stores looking for "outdoor" and "hiking" clothes. Cabela's makes fine camo, again it depends on how you hunt but you're going to pay for it.

I've killed deer with my bow in flannel, Carhartt's and Whites but I certainly don't hunt like that in bad weather. Archery is more about being still and quiet, not so much the pattern; Fred Bear often put camo over his flannel so maybe that's the secret!

To answer your question, many of the new materials that are out right now are synthetics and very good quality, you really can't go wrong with either one. It all depends on how much you want to spend and how you hunt. Suum cuique!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I use the O2 Octane camo and I really like the pattern and results that it gives me. I would recommend going with the Instinct lines since they are higher quality. I have several pair of pants and I seem to always wear the instinct pants over the other ones as the other pairs feel more restricted and harder to move in. For those of you who are unfamiliar with the cabela's products the Instinct lines would compare to the XKG in the Kings camo for quality. They have lots of options from stalking pants with quieter materials to glassing pants with foam inserts in the knees and butt for comfort, so you can tailor your collection to items that you will use. Hope this helps.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm an ultra tightwad. Everything we have came from either DI or from the closeout rack at Walmart. So far I've had no complaints from the game we've harvested about our choice of apparel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the getting wet part, invest in a real good set of rain gear and you will be money ahead no matter what you are wearing.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Camo is a lot like the flies fly fishermen buy... the only thing the real fancy pretty flies catch is fishermen.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm like a lot of guys here in that flannel and everyday pants work just fine for hunting. My usual hunting attire is a button up camo flannel shirt and a pair of cotton camo pants or my everyday pants. 
A few years back I purchased a Cabela's dry plus 4 in 1 parka with the quiet material. Right away I decided I didn't like the liner so that got removed and now I wear the shell as my outer layer / rain coat and add shirts as needed under the shell.
I had been thinking about getting a more weather resistant paint so on Labor day the wife and I headed to Cabela's were I found there Cabela's Instinct Men's Stalking Pants with 4MOST REPEL for $100 on there Labor Day sale.
I can't believe I spent 100 bucks on a pair of pants but they do work well. Spent a week in WY antelope hunting where it blew 30 the whole time and the pants cut the wind great. Just got back from deer and cow hunting in the rain and snow and the pants kept my legs warm and dry. For the money I would say the pants are great plus I can throw my rain pants out of my pack since I won't be needing them.
As for the O2 Octane camo pattern well camo is camo and I don't think it matters a whole lot, I will tell ya I think the pants make me faster being named Octane and I noticed the ladies giving me the eye so they must be sexy as well.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

For wet weather, I really like Frog Togs and always carry a pair in my pack.

I wear camo, but really, I think most big game animals rely on movement more than color or pattern. Doesn't matter what you wear, if you twitch, that buck will see you and if you don't, he won't.

That said, I've had some interesting reactions from humans. I once had a gentleman in a convenience store thank me for my service. I'm not very quick, so it took me awhile before I figured out what he was talking about. I've never been in the military.

Another time, a young man I'd never met was flipping me crap about being a *******. I've been an outdoorsman all of my life, but I don't hardly qualify as a *******.

My favorite (shame on me) was when I was hiking up the Mt. Aire trail and I saw two hikers coming down. I stepped to the side to let them pass. I was fully visible, right in plain sight. As the first one passed me, I gave him a hearty "Good Morning!" and startled the poor guy so bad I think he soiled himself.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Remeber one thing - "cotton kills". A statement we have all heard in hunter's safety...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> Remeber one thing - "cotton kills". A statement we have all heard in hunter's safety...


Only if you don't take precautions to keep it dry. Or know what you are doing in the wilds.

Myself and relatives have been hunting in cotton clothing now for over 100 years in all kinds of weather and not one of us has died due to it, or even came close.


----------

